# Which Certification does CANADA use for coding



## shantatc

Hi I completed my CPC certification from AAPC and I like to try for opportunities in CANADA, can you please let me know whether can I apply for coding jobs as medical coder with CPC certification in CANADA


----------



## CodingKing

First of all are you Canadian? Its not like America that will give away jobs that Americans can do. Its a completely different healthcare system out there and coding isn't used for reimbursement purposes.  Your coding certification is likely useless since its geared toward coding for the American healthcare system. Or others like the United Arab Emirates which is still on ICD-9.


----------



## Joyce_lim29

I have family in Canada and am looking to emigrating. I'm currently certified as CPC-A for ICD10-CM but I'm trying to look for a training program and go for certification in ICD10-CA. Where can I start looking into this?  Anyone that can suggest a training program or agency who specialize in such cases?


Thanks


----------



## maria@jfiebig.com

*Icd10-ca*

Were you able to find a way to get work as a medical coder in Canada?


----------



## yeshu.yeswanth

Hi I have total 4 years of experience in medical coding, now i want to work in canada and i want to know that what type of coding is using in CANADA for applying the job 
Thank you.


----------

